# Bafles integrados a un mueble



## GABILON (May 3, 2021)

Hola amigos. He vuelto luego de un tiempo prolongado de descanso de miliamperios. Les cuento que estoy comenzando con un nuevo proyecto. Cómo poco a poco he aprendido a hacer muebles, quiero hacer uno para colocar la multimedia, es decir, reproductor de dvd, algún Deco, tv, pre y amplificador. Pero mi idea es que las cajas, un 2.1, estén incorporadas al mueble. Se me ocurre que, cómo estará sobre un piso de madera, en una planta alta, puedo colocar el subwoofer en el piso para que transmita las vibraciones. Y en los laterales les coloco los satélites (prometo en la semana subir un bosquejo). La pregunta es si alguno tiene experiencia al respecto. No es un ambiente muy grande, 5,5*3,3 metros y el mueble iría sobre una de las paredes más cortas. Entiendo que con un sistema de 50+50+100 rms estaría sobrado. Pero ese es otro aspecto. Aquí busco un consejo sobre las cajas integradas al mueble., Que dicho sea de paso lo haría en enchapado de 18mm, casi seguro aglomerado o mdf si me da el presupuesto. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (May 4, 2021)

Ya existen comercialmente (ver adjunto), y creo que uno de los usuarios hizo un doble woofer en el mueble del TV.
El Doc hizo uno acorde a su decoracion; Como hacer un subwoofer con WAF aceptable (La carpintería del Dr."Z") (lee todo el tema).
Aqui una idea; A "heard but not seen" IKEA x JBL speaker cabinet - IKEA Hackers

Por otro lado, con 30W*2 + 50W, estarias muy bien, a menos que sea com yo y quieras que toda la casa vibre


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2021)

Es lo peor que podes hacer !! ... las vibraciones tarde o temprano te van a molestar ..
A lo sumo integrarlo a un mueble ( que parezca ) pero dejas los gabinetes separados , sobre todo si tenes un sub .


----------



## GABILON (May 6, 2021)

Primero gracias por sus respuestas. Entiendo sus puntos, lo que me gustaría saber que opinan es sobre apoyar el sub en el piso de madera como forma  de potenciar su efecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2021)

GABILON dijo:


> lo que me gustaría saber que opinan es sobre apoyar el sub en el piso de madera como forma de potenciar su efecto


Es una lotería. Puede salir "bien" por que quizás te guste como suena aunque acústicamente sea un desastre o puede salir terriblemente mal...desde que no surta ningun efecto hasta que suene espantoso.
Supongo que te darás cuenta que no nos has dado nada de información sólida como para hacer algun estudio serio...y probablemente no tengas como medirla.
En esas condiciones es muy mala idea intentar usar algo que no sabés como responde para lograr un efecto que no sabés cual es...y ante la duda, con poner el sub sobre el piso...cualquier piso, ya tenes una ganancia de 6 dB. Conformate con eso antes de podrir todo el trabajo que pensás hacer.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 7, 2021)

Lo que dice el Dr. es totalmente correcto ( as usual ) ... Colaboro con unos videos muy interesantes que he encontrado ... hay uno sobre colocacion de un sub , que coincide con recomendaciones de un Yamaha :





						Videos: DIY Room Acoustics & Panels | Acoustic Fields
					

Do you like DIY room acoustic projects? Click to watch our FREE videos for DIY acoustic panels & many other videos for all of your sound proofing projects.




					www.acousticfields.com


----------



## el_patriarca (May 7, 2021)

El que consulta da datos arquitectónicos, como las medidas de la habitación y el espesor de la madera. Tengo la sospecha de que, al márgen de las opiniones, lo va a armar.

Hazlo, y después nos cuentas cómo salió


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2021)

GABILON dijo:


> mi idea es que las cajas, un 2.1, estén incorporadas al mueble.


 
Yo haría el mueble con estantes y espacios para colocar allí los parlantes


----------



## MikeT (May 7, 2021)

Hola todos, Gabilon, hacer un mueble para integrar en forma estética un sistema 2.1 es uno de mis proyectos pendientes. Respecto a las vibraciones que pueden generar los drivers, es totalmente cierto, pero van a ser proporcionales a la rigidez del mismo, o sea cuanto mas espesor y/o refuerzos puedas darle a la parte del subwoofer, menos vibraciones tendrá el sistema. Obviamente también dependerá de la potencia que quieras manejar. Aca hay un lugar donde muestran algunas ideas.

Estos muebles para el salón vienen con un potente sistema de sonido integrado para los amantes del HiFi retro

En realidad, lo que mas me esta frenando para avanzar, es encontrar un subwoofer que no sea caro, pero que tenga buen desempeño en un tamaño de caja que no sea demasiado grande. Casi todos los subs. que tienen un precio inferior a los $10.000 carecen de las especificaciones, y ya estoy cansado de comprar a ciegas parlantes lindos y baratos que cuando los mido son de terror. Si alguien pudiera recomendar algún subwoofer que funcione aceptablemente dentro de estos valores se lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## GABILON (May 9, 2021)

Bueno. Primero, como siempre, gracias a todos por los aportes, se podrán imaginar que estoy en plena etapa de diseño, por ende estoy viendo muchas soluciones posibles y cambio a cada rato de idea en virtud de, como se puede inferir de sus respuestas, no hay algo muy estandarizado en ese tema. Por lo que veo, el mueble lo haré con un espacio central para apoyar el sub en el piso y dos laterales para los satélites, pero lo ideal va a ser tener los satélites y luego diseñar el mueble a medida. Es muy probable que en el espacio central del mueble, aprovechando que el sub irá en el piso, voy a tener un espacio debajo de la tabla superior, eso me permitirá poner allí la electrónica


----------



## DJ T3 (May 9, 2021)

Como sugerencia, podrias tener en cuenta el diseño de las barras de sonido para los satelites  luego el sub lo metes donde quieras


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2021)

GABILON dijo:


> Por lo que veo, el mueble lo haré con un espacio central para apoyar el sub en el piso


si miras los videos que te mandé , el sub NO VA en el espacio central . sino lo mas asimetrico posible en la habitación ... Tene en cuenta que en una habitacion "normal"  vas a tener horrorosas ondas estacionarias !!. Te reto a que tomes uno y lo vayas cambiando de posicion . Las diferencias de rendimiento son notables... A favor que el sub no es direccional ( dicen por ahi que hasta 300Hz )


MikeT dijo:


> En realidad, lo que mas me esta frenando para avanzar, es encontrar un subwoofer que no sea caro, pero que tenga buen desempeño en un tamaño de caja que no sea demasiado grande. Casi todos los subs. que tienen un precio inferior a los $10.000 carecen de las especificaciones, y ya estoy cansado de comprar a ciegas parlantes lindos y baratos que cuando los mido son de terror. Si alguien pudiera recomendar algún subwoofer que funcione aceptablemente dentro de estos valores se lo voy a agradecer.


Hay abundancia de parlantes para auto ... mayoria malisimos como decis , barato no va a ser ninguno, pero entre los modelos mas caros algunos funcionan bien , ventaja grande que usan caja chica . Yo tengo un Clarion que tuvo sus problemas pero ahora quedó barbaro , y lo compré porque venia con los parametros escritos en la caja . Generalmente necesitan 27-40 litros de caja nada mas . Otra marca bien terminada es Rockford


----------



## MikeT (May 10, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> si miras los videos que te mandé , el sub NO VA en el espacio central . sino lo mas asimetrico posible en la habitación ... Tene en cuenta que en una habitacion "normal"  vas a tener horrorosas ondas estacionarias !!. Te reto a que tomes uno y lo vayas cambiando de posicion . Las diferencias de rendimiento son notables... A favor que el sub no es direccional ( dicen por ahi que hasta 300Hz )
> 
> Hay abundancia de parlantes para auto ... mayoria malisimos como decis , barato no va a ser ninguno, pero entre los modelos mas caros algunos funcionan bien , ventaja grande que usan caja chica . Yo tengo un Clarion que tuvo sus problemas pero ahora quedó barbaro , y lo compré porque venia con los parametros escritos en la caja . Generalmente necesitan 27-40 litros de caja nada mas . Otra marca bien terminada es Rockford


Gracias Antonio por las sugerencias, hace unas semanas compre un SW Pyle de 8" (PLPW8D), que es un parlante barato, y voy a intentar hacer algo con el. Lo compre como para ir desempolvando mis conocimientos dado que hacia muchos años que no tocaba nada de electroacústica, con la sorpresa de que mi LEAP (original de los años 90) no funciona, ya se que hay otros soft mas nuevos, pero ese lo manejaba bastante bien (dentro de mis limitaciones) y me daba mucha seguridad, los otros simuladores los estoy usando, pero repito todo y las comparo para intentar asegurarme de que coincidan aproximadamente los resultados. Afortunadamente el LMS con su placa ISA, están ok, pero voy a ir retomando gradualmente el tema hasta tener confianza en la medida que las simulaciones se parezcan a los resultados.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2021)

Fijate si no te da caja sugerida ... sino tendrias que medirle parametros y calcularla ( Arta + WinIsd ) ... Algo va a salir ... 
Sino tenes que hacerle la Transformación de Linkwitz , pero es mas complicado y lleva electronica .


----------



## MikeT (May 10, 2021)

Cuando medi el Pyle, para mi sorpresa, encontre que mas alla de +/- 10% que suelo esperar de diferencia entre los parametros publicados y los medidos, en este caso el QTS publicado era de 0,58 vs. el medido de casi 1.  Y la respuesta en gabinete sintonizado es muuuuy rara. Con ese Qts el comportamiento en closed seria la mejor opcion, y quizas se pueda mejorar con la transformada de Linkwitz (cosa que tengo que repasar porque hay cosas que no termino de entender)
En forma preliminar, veo que con 22 litros la fb seria de 60hz, asi que voy a elegir ese volumen, despues vere si puedo aplicar la TL para bajar la respuesta. Para acompañar arriba, compre unos Faital de 3 y de 4 pulgadas, me gustaria hacer unas columnitas de 4 parlantes cada una, y cortarlos en al menmos 140hz para no romperlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2021)

El Qes es altísimo ==> o has medido mal o el motor magnético es muy malo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2021)

Bien lo de caja sellada , con 8" no pidas milagros , eso no esta mal . 
Respecto a Linkwitz transform, el @Dr. Zoidberg ha publicado clases magistrales de puesta en marcha de la misma , buscalo . 
Me pintan bien pese a lo que digan de esos Faital , tambien tengo ganas de armar algo asi .....
Hay unas columnitas con 8 de esos para PA ( + Sub ) que suenan espeluznantes ...
Tengo ganas de armar muchas cosas en realidad ... solo el tiempo y la plata lo impiden....


----------



## MikeT (May 10, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El Qes es altísimo ==> o has medido mal o el motor magnético es muy malo.


Recien repeti las curvas de impedancia con y sin masa adicional, despues que estuvo "en ablande" una hora con senoidal en baja frecuencia, solo para probar si algo se modificaba, y si, algo se modifico, levemente para peor aumentando el Qes. El parlante tiene doble bobina, estas mediciones las estoy haciendo sobre una de ellas, no se si es lo correcto.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2021)

Pone las dos en serie ...


----------



## MikeT (May 10, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bien lo de caja sellada , con 8" no pidas milagros , eso no esta mal .
> Respecto a Linkwitz transform, el @Dr. Zoidberg ha publicado clases magistrales de puesta en marcha de la misma , buscalo .
> Me pintan bien pese a lo que digan de esos Faital , tambien tengo ganas de armar algo asi .....
> Hay unas columnitas con 8 de esos para PA ( + Sub ) que suenan espeluznantes ...
> Tengo ganas de armar muchas cosas en realidad ... solo el tiempo y la plata lo impiden....


Salvando las distancias, hace un par de años cuando fui a retirar un pedido a la fabrica de Equaphon, un amigo que trabaja ahi en la parte de desarrollo, me hizo escuchar un sistema que todavia estaba sin terminar, que utilizaba un array con 4 parlantes de 3" (ellos usan B&C) y un woofer que no recuerdo si era de 10 o de 12" tambien B&C. Lo que SI recuerdo es la calidad y la presion acustica del conjunto. Esta bien que ellos le ponen una potencia biamplificada Powersoft con DSP, lo unico que puedo decir es que me volo la peluca!! 
De ahi es que, en algun momento voy a intentar hacer algo parecido, con el objetvo similar al de Juanfilas, cuando comenzo su proyecto del subwoofer de referencia, que se referia a la sensacion de musica en vivo. Obviamente no utilizando los Pyle sino woofers PRO.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2021)

MikeT dijo:


> El parlante tiene doble bobina, estas mediciones las estoy haciendo sobre una de ellas, no se si es lo correcto.


Estas usando medio motor. Ponelas en serie como te dice @AntonioAA ...tal vez mejore.


----------



## MikeT (May 10, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pone las dos en serie ...


Tenian razon, la medicion de una sola bobina daba unos valores terribles, ahora con las bobinas en serie, el Qts pasa a ser 0,56 !!! Otro parlante.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2021)

Calcule caja y arme nomas !!! 
😜


MikeT dijo:


> Esta bien que ellos le ponen una potencia biamplificada Powersoft con DSP, lo unico que puedo decir es que me volo la peluca!!
> De ahi es que, en algun momento voy a intentar hacer algo parecido,


Con el crossover 2.1 de @Dr. Zoidberg bien armado y un par de amplis chinos clase D tenes resultado asegurado.
Claro , con DSP cualquiera!!!


----------



## MikeT (May 13, 2021)

Hola todos nuevamente, dentro de mi cabeza rebotan las ideas de diferentes opciones para el gabinete de baja frecuencia y mientras modelaba la caja para el Pyle de 8"(mientras no corte el MDF estoy a tiempo),  hice una prueba con un pasabanda de 4th orden de 18lts rear+ 11lts front, sintonizado en 78,5hz y que aplicando la TL obtendria:  una F3 de 40hz, con una SPL de 90 dBm, respecto de una caja sellada con 18lts y una F3 67hz y una SPL de 87dBm. Esta mas que claro que como dicen, el papel aguanta todo, pero me podrian decir si lo que planteo esta cerca de la realidad o de la ciencia ficcion?? Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2021)

Si por TL te referís a la transformación de Linkwitz,, esta solo trabaja para cajas selladas con función de transferencia de segundo orden.
En una pasabanda de cuarto orden tenes sellada+bass-reflex juntas, y así es imposible separar los polos de la función de transferencia para corregir solo un par de ellos con la TL.
En resumen, no vá esa idea.


----------



## MikeT (May 13, 2021)

Bue... gracias por desasnarme, a seguir participando!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 14, 2021)

Ahora el @Dr. Zoidberg no me va a saludar mas !... pero dos cosas :
- La LT no deja de ser una ecualización , podrias simularla con un Eq. parametrico ( dificil que uno de bandas tenga tanta resolucion ) 
- Tampoco es "magica" ya que el parlante debe absorber mucha mas potencia y en zonas un poco fuera de su especificación , por tanto no funciona par cualquier parlante , ni puede extenderse tanto como uno quisiera .
En resumen : son sistemas fisicos con sus limitaciones
Para usar la LT satisfactoriamente debe ser sobre un parlante bastante sobredimensionado....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora el @Dr. Zoidberg no me va a saludar mas !.





AntonioAA dijo:


> Para usar la LT satisfactoriamente debe ser sobre un parlante bastante sobredimensionado....


Depende de que tanto quieras/necesites bajar en frecuencia y cuanta SPL necesites a la mínima frecuencia.
Por supuesto que usarlo en audio profesional es una locura, pero para un living medianamente normal (25 a 30m2) a niveles de escucha "normales a medio altos" (hasta 90dB SPL en los medios...ponele) mas o menos vá sin drama con un parlante sin muchos requerimientos...

Mis subwoofers los tengo ecualizados con la LT a un Qp=0.5 con una fp=19.5Hz...los parlantes son bastaaante pedo#@|~ y suena a la perfección y sin romper nada. El amplificador que los mueve es un par de TDA7294 en BTL (80W al máximo....mas o menos) y no parece hacerle falta mas potencia, pero siempre hablando de niveles de escucha normales. Si vas a hacer una fiesta con música al palo....es otra historia, pero no tan diferente por que no hay mucho contenido de gran amplitud debajo de los 30Hz, que es donde - en mi caso - tengo el máximo refuerzo de ecualización.


----------



## GABILON (May 14, 2021)

Hola amigos. Que interesante se va poniendo esto. Lo malo es que descubro que no sé nada de nada. Vengo de una época sin computadoras, casi, y los ajustes del sonido eran con un tubo de sintonía, viendo, o mejor dicho escuchando cuando sonaba mejor. Hay tantas cosas que están nombrando nuevas para mí que no le doy tregua al San Google. 
Estoy haciendo el modelo en sketch yo, pero  o me sale por mi falta de práctica, porque se los quiero mostrar, la habitación digamos que no es normal, por así decirlo, ya que es un Loft, la mitad balconeado y en la otra mitad, en el lado del balcón, hay un altillo que desciende hasta encontrarse con el piso. Un desafío para dibujarlo (para mí) y para pensar en algún calculo más o menos estandarizado. 
Sobre el mueble, mi hijo me pidió que lo ponga en una esquina, para la ubicación de los sillones, bah, seamos sinceros, con esta economía, por mucho tiempo serán a lo sumo unos puff puestos como un hemiciclo, así que el mueble va a sufrir esa modificación. El tema del parlante sub en el medio era solo por una cuestión estética, una pretendida simetría, pero si va a ser tan malo como lo dicen voy a tener que hacer una conciliación entre mi gusto y el sonido. Tengan presente que en realidad lo quiero para escuchar explosiones y cosas por el estilo cuando veo una película, más que el hifi apunto a qué se sienta la vibración.
Por otro lado, ya viendo la parte electrónica, he visto un par de circuitos de 25+25+50 que pienso serían adecuados para esto, lo malo? Bueno u o se pone grande y hecha de menos un control remoto, así que por primera vez me voy a quemar las pestañas con Arduino, y voy a hacer un pre con selector de entradas y control de volumen ir, no parece tan difícil, esto lo preciso porque mi tv la salida de audio es fija, es decir, si saco audio de una entrada HDMI, el remoto controla el volumen de la salida de auricular, pero si es de sintonizador o de app, no, es un volumen fijo y me obliga a estar levantándome a subir y bajar, especialmente en las propagandas.
Bueno, eso es todo. Entre los trastos que desempolve hay un par de LCD 16*02 que voy a usar con el Arduino, cuando los compré hipotequé la casa más o menos y hoy salen un kilo de asado. En fin


----------



## MikeT (May 15, 2021)

GABILON dijo:


> Lo malo es que descubro que no sé nada de nada. Vengo de una época sin computadoras, casi, y los ajustes del sonido eran con un tubo de sintonía, viendo, o mejor dicho escuchando cuando sonaba mejor. Hay tantas cosas que están nombrando nuevas para mí que no le doy tregua al San Google.


Tranquilo, no te sientas solo, somos unos cuantos que creemos tener una idea de electrónica o electroacústica y nos damos cuenta que sabemos menos de lo que pensamos. Como decís, hoy esta San Google que nos aclara algunas cosas que a veces hasta nos da vergüenza preguntar. Respecto a la ubicación del sub en el mueble, entiendo que cuando comentaron que no era recomendable ponerlo en el centro, de alguna forma era porque asumían que el mueble estaría centrado en la pared de una habitación rectangular y es totalmente cierto. No se donde vas a poner el conjunto de audio y video, pero por las características de tu casa quizás no sea una ubicación con paredes equidistantes, si es así podrías hacer el mueble con el sub centrado. Probablemente en un ambiente con esas características no tendrás los problemas de los "modos" que suelen ser un dolor de cabeza para equilibrar el sonido.
Respecto a la calidad del sistema, toma en cuenta que un sistema hifi va a sonar bien con películas, pero no al revés. 
En función de la potencia de 25+25+50w, la selección de los parlantes siempre es un compromiso, pero recorda que cuando estas muy justo con la potencia, la sensibilidad de los drivers pasa a ser un tema muy importante, por ejemplo, si tenes unos parlantes de 90dB de SPL van a sonar como si el sistema fuera de 50+50+100w respecto a unos parlantes de 87dB.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Depende de que tanto quieras/necesites bajar en frecuencia y cuanta SPL necesites a la mínima frecuencia.
> Por supuesto que usarlo en audio profesional es una locura, pero para un living medianamente normal (25 a 30m2) a niveles de escucha "normales a medio altos" (hasta 90dB SPL en los medios...ponele) mas o menos vá sin drama con un parlante sin muchos requerimientos...
> 
> Mis subwoofers los tengo ecualizados con la LT a un Qp=0.5 con una fp=19.5Hz...los parlantes son bastaaante pedo#@|~ y suena a la perfección y sin romper nada. El amplificador que los mueve es un par de TDA7294 en BTL (80W al máximo....mas o menos) y no parece hacerle falta mas potencia, pero siempre hablando de niveles de escucha normales. Si vas a hacer una fiesta con música al palo....es otra historia, pero no tan diferente por que no hay mucho contenido de gran amplitud debajo de los 30Hz, que es donde - en mi caso - tengo el máximo refuerzo de ecualización.


Dr, veo que en el diagrama de Bode que a los 30Hz, estas compensando con algo menos de 20dB. Consulta, no es demasiado? O dicho de otra forma, en teoría, si estuviera disponible, cuanta potencia necesitarías para lograr compensar esos 20dB a esa frecuencia?, seria correcto decir que necesitarías 6 veces la potencia que estas utilizando en los 100Hz. O sea si el programa musical fuera de 5w necesitarías 320w para compensar la respuesta en 30Hz?? Corregime por favor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2021)

MikeT dijo:


> veo que en el diagrama de Bode que a los 30Hz, estas compensando con algo menos de 20dB. Consulta, no es demasiado? O dicho de otra forma, en teoría, si estuviera disponible, cuanta potencia necesitarías para lograr compensar esos 20dB a esa frecuencia?, seria correcto decir que necesitarías 6 veces la potencia que estas utilizando en los 100Hz. O sea si el programa musical fuera de 5w necesitarías 320w para compensar la respuesta en 30Hz??


En el link que puse, la compensación a 30Hz son cerca de 8dB (6.3 veces en potencia), asi que si tenes 5W de programa *a esa frecuencia* el amplificador estaría necesitando algo de 32W para cubrirlo.
Si necesitás 20dB para compensar estarías en muy serios problemas...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 17, 2021)

Volviendo al origen de tema , habiendo visto la enorme dispersión tecnica que puede acarrear esto ,  y dado que los graves a mas sub mas complejos se vuelven por las interacciones con el lugar de escucha .... 
Insisto que se logran mejores resultados buscando la ubicacion correcta del sub que yendo a soluciones complejas .
Por tanto es que en mi modesta opinion , lo que menos conviene es confinarlo en un mueble ...
Hace poco giré uno de mis sub 45º apuntando a la pared ... asombroso como cambió !!!


----------



## MikeT (May 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el link que puse, la compensación a 30Hz son cerca de 8dB (6.3 veces en potencia), asi que si tenes 5W de programa *a esa frecuencia* el amplificador estaría necesitando algo de 32W para cubrirlo.
> Si necesitás 20dB para compensar estarías en muy serios problemas...


Perdón que insista pero sino pregunto, como aprendo? Consulta, en la grafica hay varias curvas pero los colores se confunden. Los 8 dB en 30hz a los que te referís están contados entre la LTC  (+8db a 30Hz) y la Total (0dB a 30Hz) es correcto? O se debería tomar sobre la curva del driver? (no me queda claro cual es la del driver y cual del filtro pasa altos) (-3dB a 30Hz) o (-11dB a 30Hz)?? Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2021)

La curva de ecualización es la LTC+HPF y la corrección se mide desde los 0dB


----------

